
10 things that drive me crazy about current operating systems - billpg
http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/10things/?p=1672
======
spooneybarger
I hope to one day have an OS that operates something like the lifestream idea
that was developed at Yale- <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lifestreaming>.

Along with a file system that is more like a database ala what was in the
BeFS.

